# Winter Vomiting Bug



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Started with this last night and it was most unpleasant,18 year old son got the symptoms as well and he is worse than me. :roll: 

Now mrs wakk has just started being violently sick and took to her bed.I am just starting to feel slightly better although I haven't eaten anything all day-had plenty of fluids though.

It must have been bad because I haven't been on the forum all day.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I hope it is not an internet bug :roll:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> It must have been bad because I haven't been on the forum all day.


I wondered where you were.
Have you sent a sick note in? :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:
Aldra


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

You've got off lightly its usually 3 days worth! 

Standing well back yuk

Get well soon though!

Greenie


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Think I've had it too - now into my third day and starting to feel better. 
Coming out of both ends at the same time 8O (sorry if TMI).

Anyone know what it actually is (virus or what?).


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Who's been eating shellfish?

tony


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/norovirus/Pages/Introduction.aspx

Nope Gemmy it's viral!

Greenie


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

spykal said:


> I hope it is not an internet bug :roll:


You should be OK if you keep your firewall up! :lol:

Colin


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes Greenie, so?



"Shellfish Blamed For Norovirus Outbreak At Fat Duck Restaurant"

tony







:


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi if you ate shellfish its food poisining.Noroviras is and air born bug.Strict hand washing etc and clear fluids.
I work in a hospital and this happens ever year,our problem is trying to avoid catching it..
Really dont want that right on xmas.lin


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Noroviruses (genus Norovirus, family Caliciviridae) are a group of related, single-stranded RNA, non-enveloped viruses that cause acute gastroenteritis in humans. The most common symptoms of acute gastroenteritis are diarrhea, vomiting, and stomach pain. Norovirus is the official genus name for the group of viruses previously described as “Norwalk-like viruses” (NLV). 

Noroviruses spread from person to person, through contaminated food or water, and by touching contaminated surfaces. Norovirus is recognized as the leading cause of foodborne-disease outbreaks in the United States. Outbreaks can happen to people of all ages and in a variety of settings. Read more about it using the following links


tony


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

You are both right ...it can be airborne or contact.

and it is often transmitted by seafood that has been contaminated with sewage. ( ask Heston Blumenthal about that :roll: )

Best advice is to use a chlorine based disinfectant ( bleach) around the toilet, bathroom, kitchen and house ... wash your hands often ( clean under nails) and dry them on a personal towel ( don't share towels etc if a family member has the bug).

Nike


----------

